# France in Winter



## 107941 (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi folks, fairly new motorhomer (one season) and am considering using two weeks' holiday that I have in January to go to the French Med coast.

Can anyone give me any info on sites in Winter? Are there any open or what about Aires de Service?

Any other tips appreciated.

Thanks in advance to anyone taking the trouble to help.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Hi Wee Jock

I can't answer for January, but we have used the aires at Narbonne Plage and Gruisan (?) in the latter half of the year (they have about 4 I think) and they have been open, but you may find no water, due to freezing, as anywhere within the aires system... 

Sites haven't used, no doubt others will have more information.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sites Winter*

Hello there,

Here is one of a few open all year. We stayed there this year for Easter. Nice site with heated pool.

>>>Click for Cigales<<<

There is also a Camping Cheques site nearby, check there website as it is a lot cheaper to stay on with camping cheques.

If you need any more info, please ask again as I know the Area very well.

Trev.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Winter*

Sorry I did not ask which part of the Med Coast, East or West?

Trev


----------



## rosmic (Oct 9, 2005)

Argelles & Leucate are good aires but can be cold at that time of year 
Rosie (ROSMIC)


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*france in winter*

Get a caravan club book, Europe 1, this shows many sites open all year
and a lot of other usefull info,
this book is my bible when in france
Cheers Don


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*france med*

Take some warm clothes. wind chill can be 10- seems a strange time to go french med. for warm weather 1000km south !! spain


----------



## 107941 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: france med*



silversurfa said:


> Take some warm clothes. wind chill can be 10- seems a strange time to go french med. for warm weather 1000km south !! spain


Thanks everyone. I never actually mentioned anything about going for the warm weather. If I was desperate for sun I'd fly to Cyprus or somewhere.

I'd like to use my motorhome as we really enjoy it and the south of France seemed a good compromise. Not as far to drive as the southernmost part of Spain and the weather, whilst certainly not for sunbathing, should at least be a bit warmer than in the U.K.

What do you think the weather will be like in Southern Spain around then?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

We are in the same boat just now, got a couple of weeks when we could head off but can't drive too far as first Grandchild due in mid Nov thought about France but from what I can gather it is cold now too.


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*As Topic*

Good Evening Weejock

There are 3 small regions in France which still show a little orange or even red in Jan,Feb March on the French TV weather forecast maps!! The rest can be a very dark blue!

They are Biaritz Nice and Colliour regions

We spent 55 happy days on a site near Le Boulou( Colliour) in 1998

For further info read my article " Advice for first Timers in Europe" which can be found by using ASK enter Ken Shawcross Motorhome-List and scroll to the above article.

IF you paid your subs for this site you would find lots of useful accounts re such like trips!!

HTH

Ken.......with Wanderwagon3


----------



## 107941 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: As Topic*



Wanderwagon3 said:


> Good Evening Weejock
> 
> There are 3 small regions in France which still show a little orange or even red in Jan,Feb March on the French TV weather forecast maps!! The rest can be a very dark blue!
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I must have given the wrong impression somewhere or maybe people have inferred that I'm a newbie.

I've been caravanning in Europe for many years and we motorhomed this year for over three weeks in Germany and Austria so we're far from first timers.

What I have never done is a Europe trip in Winter, hence my request. I was curious about the availibility of water and aires etc and of course curious about the weather. I can look up the temperature on the Web but it's still nice to have other people's experiences.

I was under the impression that it's Ok to use the site free of charge for a while to see if it is of long term use for me, which is what I'm doing.

Thanks again to everyone who's helped.


----------

